# Cheesecloth ghosts with hilighter teeth



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

So I have my cheesecloth ghosts. Theyve been done in RIT of course and such. Their skulls are paper mache with tissues on top for a more deadish ghost look. My grandmother said they needed to have mouths so she drew some teeth and a mouth on in pencil, copying a mini blucky i have who has many missing teeth. Looked pretty good, so i was thinking and i was like theres gonna be a blacklight in the room, but im gonna buy UV paint for teeth......HI-LIGHTERS! so i filled in the teeth with yellow highlghter and left inside the mouth as it was. OH MY GOD. it glows so bright it is FREAKY man! of courrse my 1-step-above-a-webcam camera cant pick up the glow really, ill try again later, so I dont have a pic yet.

Just figured I'd share that and let you guys know if you wanted to try it out...

it looks unrealistic, kinda like a blue glowing skull, but ghosts arent very relaistic anyway!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

sweet deal i was gonna use LED's for my FCG eyes but i think ill just use highlighters MUCH CHEAPER


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah they look really good, the yellow and green ones glow the best


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info Beepem.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I took a wig form head and attached a clear body form from a bathing suit I bought and then put a sheer nightie dipped in rit whitener over it. I hung my spectre over my graveyard and draped it in some more sheer cloth that'd been dipped. It looked like a female, but no body could really be seen except for the head. I knew she needed something, so I took a neon yellow highlighter and drew a skeleton image over the wigform. Wow! What a difference and it was quite striking to see in the dark. The skeleton visage just glowing in the black light. A hint of skull faintly glowing through the glowing cloth!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thats pretty cool, the foam heads always look pretty female if theres no mask over it...kinda weird but it does


----------

